# Yellow perch in southern MD??



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Have the yellow perch arrived in southern MD??
Like wayson corner or upper Marlboro??


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Was at waysons on Saturday, nothin.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up!

I've been catching them the last 2 weeks, seen some keepers off minnows

Good luck


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

01/20/2017

Fished at Waysons Corner today in the rain. The majority of my catch were bluegills on nightcrawlers. I did pick up two keeper yellow perch after the photo was taken. If you like bluegills, Waysons is the place to be right now.

Tight Lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%20bluegill_zpsdwavq3ej.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%20bluegill_zpsdwavq3ej.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Waysons Corner bluegill_zpsdwavq3ej.jpg"/></a>


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

A mess of fried bluegills. Nice!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

01/21/2017

Went back to Waysons Corner today on my birthday to try to find more yellow perch. At high tide, I did catch much more yp (10qty) than blue gills but all but one was a keeper. I believe the full yellow perch run still has another two to three weeks to hit Waysons. Overall it was a great day for fishing and I went home very happy with my one keeper.

Tight lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/IMG_1796_zpspgosqp4e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/IMG_1796_zpspgosqp4e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1796_zpspgosqp4e.jpg"/></a>


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Those yellow perch a beautiful little fish


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Happy birthday! It will only get better. They are a beautiful fish. Almost as pretty as a native brook trout.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Happy birthday! It will only get better. They are a beautiful fish. Almost as pretty as a native brook trout.


Thank you Jerry Norris for the birthday wish.opcorn:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

timekeeper said:


> Those yellow perch a beautiful little fish


I agree timekeeper, yellow perch are beautiful little fish and taste great too.:fishing:


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

In my opinion, they are the best tasting of all except walleye which is their cousin.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> In my opinion, they are the best tasting of all except walleye which is their cousin.


 Yep worms and all.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Jerry Norris said:


> In my opinion, they are the best tasting of all except walleye which is their cousin.


Guess you've never eatin brook trout......my favorite. They get up to 20" up in the high Sierra. Native Golden's too.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

CYT said:


> Guess you've never eatin brook trout......my favorite. They get up to 20" up in the high Sierra. Native Golden's too.


Andy, I fillet, skin and candle them to make sure there are no worms in them-no bones either! 

CYT, I grew up catching and eating native brook trout in Western North Carolina. Big ones there are 14 to 15 inches if you are really lucky. They are very good but they have a distinctly different flavor.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont know why but fresh water fish taste weird to me.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

timekeeper said:


> I dont know why but fresh water fish taste weird to me.


 X2, eat more flounder.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Jerry Norris said:


> Andy, I fillet, skin and candle them to make sure there are no worms in them-no bones either!
> 
> CYT, I grew up catching and eating native brook trout in Western North Carolina. Big ones there are 14 to 15 inches if you are really lucky. They are very good but they have a distinctly different flavor.


WOW, 14 to 15" are good size Brookies. Must be somewhere in the Smokies.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

CYT said:


> WOW, 14 to 15" are good size Brookies. Must be somewhere in the Smokies.


It was in the northern part of the Smokies primarily Watauga and Ashe counties. A 14 inch fish was a trophy and most of the fish were a lot less than that. There was one stream that was an hour and a half hike from my house. It was brim full of small native speckles. None were over 10 inches but they were good eating. We use to hike back in there and camp out for the night, then fish all day and hike back out in the afternoon.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Jerry Norris said:


> It was in the northern part of the Smokies primarily Watauga and Ashe counties. A 14 inch fish was a trophy and most of the fish were a lot less than that. There was one stream that was an hour and a half hike from my house. It was brim full of small native speckles. None were over 10 inches but they were good eating. We use to hike back in there and camp out for the night, then fish all day and hike back out in the afternoon.


Awesome camping trip Jerry. 

Did you know "brookies" are not really a trout? 
They're a Char. Same family as Artic Char.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Delicious panfish I hear that's a needle in a haystack overall


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

CYT said:


> Awesome camping trip Jerry.
> 
> Did you know "brookies" are not really a trout?
> They're a Char. Same family as Artic Char.


You are correct, but they still taste good. I have been looking through my pictures for some photos that my brother sent me from NC. There is a small stream there that is not more than two or three feet wide and when the brookies run up to spawn in the fall, their bodies will often be half out of the water! I have actually had them spook and run up into the shallows and ground themselves to the point where I picked them up by hand and put them back in deeper water!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Crappie best tasting freshwater panfish white perch best tasting brackish water panfish and spots best tasting saltwater panfish. Best tasting freshwater gamefish very close race between walleye and smallmouth bass , best tasting saltwater gamefish seatrout hands down. Just my opinion


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Crappie best tasting freshwater panfish white perch best tasting brackish water panfish and spots best tasting saltwater panfish. Best tasting freshwater gamefish very close race between walleye and smallmouth bass , best tasting saltwater gamefish seatrout hands down. Just my opinion


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

For me it's hard to beat a fresh spot,but a flounder also has my undivided attention.


----------

